# Problem with Craigslist



## schwinnbikebobb (Sep 28, 2014)

Hey everyone.  Has anyone had a problem with their replies to Craigslist sellers going into the sellers spam folders?  Missed out on a 40's Western Flyer yesterday that I replied to within a half hour but she did not see the e-mail until later and sold it. I have tried with a couple of different e-mail accounts and still no good. Have had multiple sellers tell me the same thing but they knew to check spam. Just wondering if anyone had this problem and fixed it. Thanks!


----------



## kz1000 (Sep 28, 2014)

Its been happening since the beginning of craigslist, responses get "lost" in cyberspace somewhere. When responding you just never know if the other party is getting your message. THAT is why most people will only deal with phone calls.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 28, 2014)

I have the email feature disabled because 98% of the time it is spam. I only accept phone calls/text. I'm thinking of just phone calls because about 70% of the texts are spam as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Sep 28, 2014)

Yes a phone number would have changed the outcome but lots of sellers do not put them in their postings. I spent a hour or so trying to find an answer but there is none. A roll of the dice I guess.


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 29, 2014)

Happens to me as well.. I make it a habit to actually check my spam in case someone is responding to a wanted ad of mine. Most of them actually end up in the spam filter. There has to be a way to change the filter, to exclude things coming from Craigslist. I missed out on a nice cheap 50's tanker recently because of it....


----------



## kevin x (Sep 29, 2014)

*No Problems ?*

I have run 4 craigslist ads in SoCal in the past month and have had no spam problems.  I just checked my spam folder and no Craigslist
spam and no blocked inquiries. 

 On the other hand I have responded to about 5 ads in the last month by email and only gotten one reponse.


----------

